# [AUT] Mansion with an indoor pool and some sort of relais in the basement.



## anthrx (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello once again everybody, now I'll get everything right on the first try (with BB-Codes and all). 
This is another Mansion, where I sadly don't have much information about either. I hope you enjoy the pictures nontheless.

Instagram would be @ofcdnb for anyone interested.

Full Album: https://flic.kr/s/aHsmydBVYN




DSC_3065.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr





DSC_3067.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr





DSC_3069.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr





DSC_3071.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr





DSC_3081.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr





DSC_3086.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr





DSC_3089.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr





DSC_3096.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr





DSC_3098.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr





DSC_3101.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 8, 2019)

Another lovely place, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks for this. A nice collection of photos.


----------

